# newbie from the Congo!



## congosmoker (Apr 22, 2008)

I just joined the site a while back and really enjoy all the helpful information.  I have been smoking meat, mostly chickens and pork shoulders for over a year now.  I have Silver smoker that I plan to modify soon with the tips I have found here so that I can take it up another notch.  Once that is done I will post some pics along with some q-view a la congolaise.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Congosmoker!!  Lots of good info and people hear to give you a hand.  You might consider taking Jeff's 5-day smoking course....look on the left near the top.  Even though you have done this awhile you will no doubt find some useful info.


----------



## richtee (Apr 22, 2008)

How COOL!  Welcome to SMF Congo! Hey... they got those pirannah down there? err wait... wrong arera? Anyway..welcome and enjoy!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 22, 2008)

welcome aboard-glad to have 1 from so far away-Well Rich is also  but we excuse him.along with your smokes maybe q-view of your area also.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, congo! Glad to have you with us. 

I'm looking forward to seeing and hearing about your smoking experiences. It's always interesting to hear how things are done in other parts of the country and the world.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum its a great place lots of friendly people. I like Qview but pictures of your area would be great too. Have fun and good smokin


----------



## k5yac (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey Congo... welcome to SMF!  Just wondering, are you a native, or are you with the peace corps or something?  I remember 1996-97 when that place was quite hot... we actually had plans to come down to help restore some order, but never did.  Can't remember if UN sent others or what.  

Anyhow, welcome again!


----------



## funh2o (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the smf. Great place with lots of good info and friendly people. I'm sure you will enjoy your time here.

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## flyin'illini (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

Congo Smoker,
      Welcome aboard! How did you find us? As mentioned is another post, it's especially interesting to have people from other parts of the world to tell us of the types of wood, meats etc. Also pictures of your smokes and area are great. Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## congosmoker (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everyone.  We are american missionaries and were evacuated out in 96 when the war started but returned ater on  There is a stong UN presence here.


----------



## congosmoker (Apr 22, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I found you via the smoking meat web site.  For now I am using natural lump charcoal - the only kind there is here.  I throw in some mango chunks as well.   I hope to try more woods in the future.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## richtee (Apr 22, 2008)

Best thing you could use, Bud... interesting what flavor or "smoke" woods you have...mango..Hmm..interesting!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome, Congo!! To echo everyone else's sentiments, it's awesome to have someone from your area! 

Looking forward to your q-vue pics and the types you're cooking, with what's available.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad to have ya!


----------



## kookie (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard..........Glad you found us here and glad you stopped lurking...........


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. We're slowly becoming world wide.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, I see you have some smokes under your belt. Read around the different forums, there is a great knowledge base available to thiose that like to read.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome, This is a great site. Lookin forward to some CONGO VIEW


----------



## jasandalb (Apr 23, 2008)

welcome!!  cant wait to see the qview from your local cuts


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 
Andy.


----------



## coyote (Apr 23, 2008)

Great to have ya here Congo Smoker..what kind of wood do you use there? they must have a bunch of  exotic woods that must be great.


----------



## congosmoker (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been using mango.  I plan to experiment with other types and I will let you all know.  it should be fun.


----------



## coyote (Apr 24, 2008)

*Congo smoker,*
*I knew you would have a differnt wood, we used mango to cook in in the tropics, mahogany was great also. then there was an array of other hard woods that seemed to work . enjoy while you can..*


----------



## congosmoker (Apr 24, 2008)

what is mahogany like?  we have it here along with some other hard woods that i have no idea what their names are.  does it compare to oak or mesquite?  presently I am drying out some avacado, banana and papaya trees to use in a few months.


----------



## stacks (Apr 24, 2008)

Welcome to SMF congo!!  I've never heard of someone using avacado, banana or papaya. But the thought of papaya smoked chicken had a Pavlovian effect on me.  
Now there's drool all over my keyboard.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Can't wait to see your q-view


----------



## congosmoker (Apr 24, 2008)

One of the best turkey's I ever had was with papaya wood and a papaya brine.  Now, if I can just find a turkey.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can't take credit for it though a friend did it and that is what got me hooked on smokin.


----------



## coyote (Apr 26, 2008)

Congosmoker

I have not had mahogany wood in over 24 years since I left the tropics.
But we used it there to add smoke to our Bar B q grillin.
If I remember it was not a sweet smoke but more a hardy smoke. like a better bourbon.
we used mango and avacado also. and papya was used as a marinated I believe it is the key ingeident in meat tenderizer. or at least a chemical make up of it.

the 1st time I learned that mahogany was good was on a hunting trip to the darien gap still a virgin jungle in south america bordering Columbia. when we left the main road if you want to call it a road (it was raining) and we only could go there in the dry season. But some times it still rains. we went off road at 4 pm and traveled almost 4.5 miles to our ole camp (not much of a camp) we arrived at 4:30 am still raining there was a Choco indian and his son both naked standing next to a fire they had going, over the fire they had constructed green wood, made grates out of it and there was green palm leaves on the sides and top they were burning mahogany and smoking a pig they had shot and cut up in to small pieces (looked like it got ran over with a lawn mower) but there they were in almost total darkness except for the small glow of their fire smoke smelled great as the meat smoked to his perfection he put it in a  basket he made out of palm leave and covered it with palm leaves layering the smoked meat in the basket that went on his back when he and his little boy left at sun up. He offered all of us a small piece to eat. It was wonderfull. I do not know how far he had to travel back to his village But I do know it would take him till dark are longer as he traveled far to find the pigs.
Any ways the mahogany was good..I think they have Guinip trees over there also (small green thing thin skinned with flesh cover seed on inside taste good and is sweet bet that would be differnt also.


----------

